# The liquid in which olives in a jar are suspended



## seans_potato_business (Apr 3, 2008)

What is the liquid in which olives in a jar are suspended? Can it be used in something? Perhaps it could substitute for milk in these crazy cheese and herb; no, sorry; herb and cheese biscuits?


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2008)

The liquid is just a brine (salt water). There is no reason you can not use it for other things. The most common thing to use it for is to make a dirty martini which is just a regular martini with a splash of olive brine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 3, 2008)

GB said:


> The liquid is just a brine (salt water). There is no reason you can not use it for other things. The most common thing to use it for is to make a dirty martini which is just a regular martini with a splash of olive brine.


 

Yeah buddy!!!!! Good too!!!


----------



## sattie (Apr 3, 2008)

GB... you were thinking along the same lines I was!!!  That is about the only thing I can think of to use it for, but I am sure there are many uses for it!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 3, 2008)

I vote martinis for everyone!!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 3, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I vote martinis for everyone!!


 
I will certainly second that!!  

If the brine has any citric acid added I would not add it to anything with baking powder in it.  The acid and the salt  might screw up its leavening action.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep....Just checked...Grey Goose in the freezer...Olives in the Frig!! Life is Good!!


----------



## Caine (Apr 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> GB... you were thinking along the same lines I was!!! That is about the only thing I can think of to use it for, but I am sure there are many uses for it!


 
Soak your old pennies in it, and they will look freshly minted. It's also good for shining up your sink drain.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, it makes great martinis.

Bet it would help a Bloody Mary too.

Just thinking about it I'll bet you could add it to salad dressing to give it a lovely taste.

Or how about to eggs for scrambled eggs or an omelet.

Have been realizing recently I do not add olives to enough stuff.  Just don't think about it.  Love them and think they would add something to many dishes, even hamburgers.


----------



## sattie (Apr 3, 2008)

Caine said:


> Soak your old pennies in it, and they will look freshly minted. It's also good for shining up your sink drain.


 
REALLY????  HA, never would have known to use it for that purpose even though I heard tobasco sauce does the same thing for pennies.

Auntdot.. you have some lovely ideas!  Yes, I do believe the olive brine would ROCK in a bloody mary!


----------



## elaine l (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the dirty martini idea.  Love those.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm also thinking salad dressing maybe add a little olive oil and garlic. Its worth a try.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 3, 2008)

Really anything you put olives in... a touch can be added...Chicken salads, potato salad, tuna salads...well you get the idea...just be careful not to make things to thin and runny!

Fun!

PS....Dill Pickle juice too....


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 3, 2008)

Spaghetti sauce. But then I use a lot of black and green olives in mine.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2008)

you can marinate/brine chicken in it. i've done that with leftover pickle brine and chicken legs, which imparted a weird but tasty dill and garlic taste to the legs (which were grilled).

also, i like to make a rub out of black peppercorns, powdered garlic, cloves, s&p, bay leaves and allspice, and rub it on pork chops before grilling. the chops are then served topped with pickled hot peppers, and a good splash of the brine.

you could do the same kind of ideas using the olive brine.


----------



## Wart (Apr 4, 2008)

I wonder how soaking onions or other vegetables in the brine would work out.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 4, 2008)

My olives are done in a oil/vinegar mix so I use it as a salad dressing.


----------



## blissful (Apr 9, 2008)

I've refrigerated pickled hard boiled eggs in left over pickle juice and they were good. (Especially for egg salad and deviled eggs.) I bet a few pickled eggs in olive brine would be different in a good way. ~Bliss


----------

